# Mega N00b braucht HLP!



## -AquA- (10. Dezember 2002)

leute, me is der mega n00b unter euch,jedoch will ich doch ne eigene hp machen.da ich zu blöd für html bin, hab ich vor die page im frontpage zu machen.auf jeden fall wollt ich ma fragen, wie ich die frames ind die mitte bekomm, sodass links und rechts noch abstand zum bildschirmrand is.wenn ihr nich genau wisst was ich damt sagen will, schaut ma hier schnell vorbei.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und ich hab mir gedacht da FP ja auch ne HTML section hat, könnt ihr mir nen quelltext geben, den ich da irgendwo einfügen kann, oder wenn ihr eine andere variante wisse, die sind immer willkommen!


----------



## wackelpudding (10. Dezember 2002)

ich kann – und will – dir nur raten, dich erstmal in HTML reinzufitzen und dir SelfHTML zu gemüte zu führen.
schlag’ dir die idee, gleich mit den absoluten knaller-design anzufangen, aus dem kopf – das wird einhundert prozentig in die hose gehen.


----------



## -AquA- (10. Dezember 2002)

ich will ja nich gleich en knaller design machen, ich will ja nur die frames so haben 
self html hat ich auch schon mal, aber wie gesagt.......me is zu blöd dafür!:-(


----------



## x12x13 (10. Dezember 2002)

klingt jetzt vllt. doof. aber ich kann immer nur wieder sagen, das ich nie frames verwenden würde! ich weis, das niemand hier von meiner meinung wissen wollte, aber egal.


----------



## -AquA- (10. Dezember 2002)

wie soll man denn das jetzt verstehen, dass man gar keine frames einbauen will?
ich glaub ich weis was du meinst.so hab ichs glaub auf meiner alten clan hp gemacht.(der clan is leider tot, aber die site von mir steht noch guckst du ¤ http://www.ssb-wkd******** ¤)
hab ich damit recht dass du sowas gemeint hast?da hab ich die links auch einfach nur reingesetzt ohne irgendwelche frames.


----------



## x12x13 (10. Dezember 2002)

hast du mit absicht die url 
verschlüsselt ?

mit http://www.ssb-wkd********/ kann ich leider nix anfangen.


----------



## -AquA- (10. Dezember 2002)

das is scheiss!sobald ich die endung schreiben will kommen diese scheis ******
auf jeden fall is die endung ..vu!


----------



## x12x13 (10. Dezember 2002)

sende mir mal die Url via ICQ #165272220


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Dezember 2002)

Hi, 

also normalerweise würde ich dir was von Layern ,margin, padding und css erzählen, aber wenn du dir Frontpage wirklich antun willst rate ich dir zu den "guten - alten" Layouttabellen ...

soll heißen..: 

```
+---------+-----------+------------+
|         |           |            |
|fester   | INHALT    | fester     |
|Abstand  | DER       | Abstand    |
|links    | SEITE     | rechts     |
|         |           |            |
|         |           |            |
|         |           |            |
|         |           |            |
+---------+-----------+------------+
```

Hat den Vorteil das du keine Frames brauchst (deine Verlinkt Beispielseite hat ein eigentlich unnötiges Frameset mit einer 100% Row)


```
...
<body>
  <table>
    <tr>
      <td width="xxx"></td>
      <td> ...HIER DER INHALT DER EIGENTLICHEN SEITE... </td>
      <td width="xxx"></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</body>
...
```

Trotzdem is das imo nur eine Notlösung. Lern einfach HTML - kann mir nicht vorstellen das es soooo schwer sein soll....


Ciao Andreas


----------



## x12x13 (11. Dezember 2002)

und damit's komplett wird,
erzeugen wir in der mitter noch eine dynamische spaltenbreite...

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23317  

thanx an Godwich für dieses:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=20576
Tutorial! 

//edit
hatte gestern versucht mit -AquA- kontakt aufzunehmen, aber er nicht mehr geantwortet, somit hat sich die sache für mich gegessen.
//edit ende


----------



## -AquA- (11. Dezember 2002)

hab mir jetzt selber n bisch geholfen und mir den quelltext von ner andern page genommen, die die frames so hat wie ich sie will und hab den inhalt gelöscht sodass nur noch die frames da sind mehr nich.also kommt mir jetzt nich so, dass ich da irgendas illegal geklaut hab etc... ich hab ja den kompletten index gelöscht.


----------



## x12x13 (11. Dezember 2002)

Sorry -AquA-, aber nachdem, was du über icq abgezogen hast, wünschte ich, man hätte dir nicht geholfen.


----------



## -AquA- (11. Dezember 2002)

pf das is ja wohl dein prob wenn du die links nich sehen kannst die ich dir über icq schick.ich hab dir mindestens 10 mal die adresse geschrieben also mecker hier nich so rum sondern besorg dir ne anständige icq version!


----------



## x12x13 (11. Dezember 2002)

ich kommentier das nicht weiter, sondern beende das einfach hier.


----------



## Kaprolactam (11. Dezember 2002)

Richtig so. Und ich mach den Thread zu, weil solche Leute gehen mir gegen den Strich.

@x12x13: Du kannst mir die ICQ-Unterhaltung auch noch mal per PM schildern, wenn du meinst daß es reicht um weitergehende Schritte gegen "Aqua" einzuleiten.

/Kaprolactam


----------

